# No GPS in Spain?



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Just picked this up via the local grape-vine.............

Quote........

Spain’s Traffic Authority, DGT, has said that it plans to act against the use of GPS Satellite Navigation systems in cars. 

The DGT consider that it’s a contradiction to fine people who are distracted when driving by using their mobile phones, but not to do so when people program their GPS system, a process which can often take some 30 seconds to complete. 

They propose fines of up to 300 € and the loss of three driving points for those who program the GPS while the vehicle is in motion, and are therefore studying changing the Spanish Ley de Seguridad Vial to add the GPS to the list of serious infractions. 

The head of the DGT, Pere Navarro, has confirmed the intention and reminded the press that it was distractions which cause more than half of the accidents on motorways during the months of July and August in Spain. 

The DGT has also written to the manufacturers of GPS systems asking them to adapt their devices to ensure that they cannot be programmed when the vehicle is in motion. 

Navarro admitted however that it would take the manufacturers some time to respond to that, and in the meantime fines would have to suffice. 


...................... :?


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Hurray.

I have been saying that for years.


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

I understood that when the mobile phone law came into effect in this country it also applied to programming a GPS while moving. There was some debate about the situation of retuning a car radio or lighting a cigarette while on the move under the same regs.

Am I dreaming, or does anyone else remember this discussion?

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

So it won't be legal if the passenger programs the GPS? :roll:


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

I would think that is OK....It is not illegal to have or use GPS/Sat Nav...just don't be seen fiddling with it.

Lot of fuss about nothing really, but I have heard of one "booking" [son-in-law in Guadia :roll: ]

Side note on use. We went to a concert last night held on cove type beach 20k east of Malaga. No way could I find it by name on a map but someone pinned it fo me on a comp map. Took GPS points and entered on TomTom that then took me, in the dark [23.00 start] to the stage!!!.........Youssou NjDour rocked the sands 'till 03.00 :lol: .......Riverdance there last weekend. Brian Ferry next. Joe Cocker the week after............all FREE or 20 euro........life in Spain :roll:

..


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Clever bit of Posting Ray-you were determined to get that last bit in somehow and the GPS thread gave you the chance :lol: ...and just think you could have been in good old blighty enjoying the rain :roll: 
Yours in envy........


----------

